# Phone getting extremely hot in pocket



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine has been getting rlly hot in my pocket lately and draining battery extremely quick like from 100-50 in an he. Anyone else with this problem or a fix? Tia

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## velopirate (Jun 21, 2011)

So far, that has only happened to me when I'm using wifi tether.


----------



## arcanexvi (Jul 3, 2011)

if your pocket detection is enabled it actually has the opposite effect that it's supposed to. just something to check. make sure it's off


----------



## chisledice (Sep 27, 2011)

I run into this almost daily. I don't have anything special running on the phone. I have not even used tethering yet on this phone. I pull the phone out and it shows that 3G or 4G just crankin out the data transmission both up and down. I wish there was a way to see what data is being transmitted.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

It happened to me once. When I first set up Motocast, the first sync got the phone really hot, but that's the only time it happened to me.


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

the motocast seems to be the culprit. stopped sync and it was fine after. But i made the switch to the nexus fo a number of reasons. #1 being i couldnt stnad the green tint to the screen while not on full brightness


----------



## Frogman (Nov 29, 2011)

Did it to me today for first time. Had the phone for about 2 weeks. No wifi, took 4g off to 3 g, no sync, already froze my moto shat. Unknown why. Did soft reset nothing worked. Drained super fast. Was super hot. Went into Rom Manager and fixed permissions. That did the trick! 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

nyfg56 said:


> the motocast seems to be the culprit. stopped sync and it was fine after. But i made the switch to the nexus fo a number of reasons. #1 being i couldnt stnad the green tint to the screen while not on full brightness


you had a defective razr, no newer models have the green tint.


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

either way, i'm loving the developer support on the nexus. Reminds me of my OG


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> you had a defective razr, no newer models have the green tint.


I politely disagree. Many have the green tint. Word is it's the AMOLED.

And aren't the models not showing it the white model? Different screen perhaps?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

